

Crafting a Successful 4-step Conversion Optimization Plan - ynavot
https://www.dynamicyield.com/2014/09/cro-plan/

======
ynavot
Crafting a successful conversion optimization plan is a tough and complex
process. The only type of “magic” involved would be following a well-defined
systematic process using strategic and methodical steps. Here's a simple, yet
effective, 4-step model.

------
gradestack
great

~~~
ynavot
Thanks gradestack.

